#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  حداقل تجهیزات مورد نیاز تعمیرگاه

## چهارسو

سلام به مهندسین عزیز.
در تعمیرات . من لوپ و پرروگرمر و اسیلوسکوپ ندارم.در جمع دوستان که صحبت تجهیزات میشه بعضی از دوستان میفرمایند که اسکوپ کارایی نداره در تعمیرات تلویزیون و مانیتور. و مربوط به حوزه تعمیرات لپ تاب و کیس میشه.نظر شما چیه؟و اگه لازمه نمونه مناسب مخصوصا قیمت راهنمایی میفرمایید در مورد این تجهیزاتی که عرض کردم .سپاس

----------

*bahramikhah*,*ghmb*,*vahid.azmi*,*ارتان*,*مهدی دادخواه*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## chonglong

> سلام به مهندسین عزیز.
> در تعمیرات . من لوپ و پرروگرمر و اسیلوسکوپ ندارم.در جمع دوستان که صحبت تجهیزات میشه بعضی از دوستان میفرمایند که اسکوپ کارایی نداره در تعمیرات تلویزیون و مانیتور. و مربوط به حوزه تعمیرات لپ تاب و کیس میشه.نظر شما چیه؟و اگه لازمه نمونه مناسب مخصوصا قیمت راهنمایی میفرمایید در مورد این تجهیزاتی که عرض کردم .سپاس


پروگرمر مهمه

----------

*bahramikhah*,*ghmb*,*javamobira*,*ارتان*,*چهارسو*

----------


## chonglong

> سلام به مهندسین عزیز.
> در تعمیرات . من لوپ و پرروگرمر و اسیلوسکوپ ندارم.در جمع دوستان که صحبت تجهیزات میشه بعضی از دوستان میفرمایند که اسکوپ کارایی نداره در تعمیرات تلویزیون و مانیتور. و مربوط به حوزه تعمیرات لپ تاب و کیس میشه.نظر شما چیه؟و اگه لازمه نمونه مناسب مخصوصا قیمت راهنمایی میفرمایید در مورد این تجهیزاتی که عرض کردم .سپاس


... 
کلا اسکوپ بیشتر برای کارهای تحقیقاتی استفاده میشه و زیاد نیاز نیس تو کار.. من خودم یکی دارم قدیمی 20 مگ.. بیشتر برای کلکسیون رو میز کار گذاشتم قدیمیه و حس نوستالژی الکترونیکی بهت میده  :حداقل تجهیزات مورد نیاز تعمیرگاه: .. حالا بعضی وقتا هم ازش استفاده میکنم اما زیاد مهم نیس

----------

*amirmorady*,*bahramikhah*,*ghmb*,*javamobira*,*Mirza...*,*parviz407*,*ارتان*,*چهارسو*

----------


## bahramikhah

با سلام
تجهیزات کارگاهی بسته به نوع فعالیت شما بزرگوار داره ، خیلی از دوستان تصاویری از تعمیرگاه و کارگاه خود را در سایت قرار داده بودن 
https://www.irantk.ir/threads/11759-...AF%D8%A7%D9%87
شما با یه گشت و گذار ساده در این بخش یه دید کلی از تجهیزات  مورد نیاز بدست میارید
در کل لوازمی که خیلی ضروریه و بنده تو این چند سال باهشون زیاد سر و کله زدم
الف - یه میز کار که یه  کم هزینه و سلیقه بخرج بدین و بصورت داشبورت هواپیما طراحی کنید که شامل
الف - 2 الی 3 عدد پریز برق 220 ولت
ب- یه عدد پریز 220 ولت که با لامپ 100 وات رشته ای سری شده (220 ولت کم خطر) برای تست پاور و قطعی مدارات 220 ولتی 
ج - چراغ مطالعه که روشنایی لازم برای محیط کار شما فراهم کند
د- به جای لوپ ، میکروسکوپ هدبندی باشه بهتر، اونو مثل عینک به چشمتان می زنید و دو دستتان برای کار تعمیراتی آزاده 
و- منبع تغذیه 0 تا 30 ولت 3 آمپر
ه- هویه قلمی 40 وات حداقل 2 عدد یکی بعنوان زاپاس
ی- مولتی متر دیجیتال که اگه تستر خازن و سلف داشته باشه که چه بهتر

با همه این موارد ، کارگاه تعمیراتی شما مثل خونه می مونه هرچه هزینه کنید ضرر نکردید و با اعصاب راحت به کار تعمیرات می پردازید

موفق باشید

----------

*amirmorady*,*apa*,*ghmb*,*javamobira*,*mehrdad540*,*morady*,*parviz407*,*Saberjbl*,*sector*,*vahid.azmi*,*xXIMANXx*,*ارتان*,*امیر سجاد*,*بهار من*,*محمدزادهmmh*,*مهدی دادخواه*,*چهارسو*

----------


## yx700

سلام 

اینکه یه نفر چه ابزاری تهیه کنه و مهمتر از اون اینکه ابزارش در چه کلاسی از نوع خودش باشه در درجه اول به نوعه فعالیتی که اون شخص انجام میده بستگی داره ، مثلا یه تعمیر کار تلویزیون هیچ وقت نمیره تجهیزات میکرو سولدرینگ بخره چون براش کاربرد نداره ، یا یه تعمیر کار موبایل نمیره رویه میز کارش لامپ سری کنه با یه پریز 220 ولت ، یا یه تعمیر کار لپ تاپ نمیره یه وان قلع یا چمیدونم یه هویه 100 وات تفنگی ولر بذاره رویه میزش   هر کاری ابزاره خودشو میطلبه 

شما اول حیطه کار تعمیراتت رو مشخص کن بعد قدم بعدی اینه که چی رو زود تر تهیه کنی و چیو بعدنم بگیری مشکلی نداره 

در مورد لوپ هم من یه سه چشمی دارم و واقعا کاربردی در همه کارا مخصوصا پایه بازویی اگه باشه که برا من هنوز بازوشو تهیه نکردم ولی خوب ابزار گرونیه دیگه ، کاریشم نمیشه کرد اما زود پولشو در میاره

پروگرمر رو توصیه میکنم اول از همه بگیر چون هم ارزونه هم کاربردی ، بازگشت سرمایش خیلی زوده و یه جورایی هم سرمایه حساب میشه چون هر وقت بخوای راحت میتونی به قیمت روز بفروشیش ( من خودم سال 92 فک کنم یه tnm 2000  دست دوم گرفتم و تا رسید به دستم نزدیک 10 تا کار گوشه مغازه جمع شده بود از قبل ، همه رو همون شب اول زدم باهاش ، شب عید بود یادمه تا یه ساعت مونده به سال تحویل داشتم پروگرم میکردم ، از بس که ذوق داشتم که بعد از چند سال پروگرمر خریده بودم   :حداقل تجهیزات مورد نیاز تعمیرگاه:  :حداقل تجهیزات مورد نیاز تعمیرگاه:  :حداقل تجهیزات مورد نیاز تعمیرگاه:  باور کن اندازه پولی که هزینه کرده بودم همون شب باهاش کار کردم بعد از چند سال سود دهی کار کردشو یه تومن سال 98 فروختم 5000 گرفتم)

اسکوپ هم واقعا چیزه بدرد بخوریه و ربطی نداره که کارت چی باشه ، همه جا بدرد میخوره فقط باید بتونی مدل مناسب بگیری و البته مهارت لازمشو داشته باشی تا بتونی بکارش بگیری

ابزارای سنگین رو گفتم دیگه هویه و سیم لحیمو مولتی مترو که اگه نداشته باشی که دیگه تعمیر کار نیستی  :حداقل تجهیزات مورد نیاز تعمیرگاه:  :حداقل تجهیزات مورد نیاز تعمیرگاه: 

یه توصیه دیگه هم دارم اگه بودجه نداری مهم نیست میتونی ابزارای خراب همکارا رو بخری و تعمیر کنی و استفاده کنی مثه هیتر که این روزا واقعا گرون شده  البته اگه مهارتشو داری ( ولی با این وضع گرونی دیگه کمت کسی وسیله خرابشو همینطوری خراب میفروشه )

موفق باشی دوست من  :حداقل تجهیزات مورد نیاز تعمیرگاه:

----------

*ajabini*,*amirmorady*,*apa*,*bahramikhah*,*ghmb*,*javamobira*,*mehrdad540*,*sector*,*vahid.azmi*,*ارتان*,*امیر سجاد*,*محمدزادهmmh*,*چهارسو*

----------


## mohammadhadi

سلام
خرید ابزار بسته به نوع و تعداد کار هایی که قبول می کنید متفاوته . اگر تعداد کار جوریه که پولش درمیاد حتما باید بخرید
پروگرامر حتی برای تعمیر پخش هم لازمه تا برسه به تلویزیون و لب تاب و ...
اسیلوسکوپ به همراه دانش استفاده از اون خیلی خیلی کار تعمیر را راحت می کنه
لوپ هم برای کارهای ظریف حتما لازمه

من یه زمانی اسیلوسکوپ را برای تنظیم ویدئو خریدم و بعد ها هم باهاش سی دی تنظیم می کردم .پولش هم خیلی زود دراومد.اما الان نوع کارهایی که قبول می کنم اسیلوسکوپ مورد نیازم نمیشه
پروگرامر tnm2000 دارم و کارمو راه می اندازه .شاید در طول سال یک مورد پیش بیاد که پروگرامر 5000 لازم باشه که اونم میدم همکارا انجام می دهند.
چون ظریف کاری انجام نمی دم لوپ مورد نیازم نیست و شاید سالی یک بار  هم که لازم بشه میدم همکار برام انجام بده

----------

*amirmorady*,*apa*,*bahramikhah*,*ghmb*,*javamobira*,*parviz407*,*vahid.azmi*,*ارتان*,*امیر سجاد*,*محمدزادهmmh*,*چهارسو*

----------


## masoud.ghara

ترجیحا ابزار با کیفیت بخرید ، چون یکبار هزینه می کنید و یک عمر استفاده بدون دردسر

----------

*apa*,*ghmb*,*javamobira*,*محمدزادهmmh*

----------


## gasemi.m100

> من یه زمانی اسیلوسکوپ را برای تنظیم ویدئو خریدم و بعد ها هم باهاش سی دی تنظیم می کردم .پولش هم خیلی زود دراومد.اما الان نوع کارهایی که قبول می کنم اسیلوسکوپ مورد نیازم نمیشه


در حال حاظر اسکوپ از 12 تا 30 میلیون تومن هست هر چند که نیازه (و به قول یکی از دوستان دنیای الکترونیک قبل و بعد داشتن اسیلوسکوپ کاملا متفاوته) ولی بازگشت سرمایه در شهرهای کوچیک شاید هرگز اتفاق نیفته در این مورد چه پیشنهادی دارید؟

----------

*ghmb*,*javamobira*

----------


## javamobira

> سلام به مهندسین عزیز.
> در تعمیرات . من لوپ و پرروگرمر و اسیلوسکوپ ندارم.در جمع دوستان که صحبت تجهیزات میشه بعضی از دوستان میفرمایند که اسکوپ کارایی نداره در تعمیرات تلویزیون و مانیتور. و مربوط به حوزه تعمیرات لپ تاب و کیس میشه.نظر شما چیه؟و اگه لازمه نمونه مناسب مخصوصا قیمت راهنمایی میفرمایید در مورد این تجهیزاتی که عرض کردم .سپاس



با عرض سلام به همکار عزیز
درموردسه وسیله ای که گفتین می توان گفت پروگرمر ازهمه واجب تر است وبه غیر از تعمیرات موبایل مانند مولتی متر وهویه در الباقی تعمیرات جزوه واجب ترین ها است اما درمورد لوپ اگر کار شما با بردهای اس ام دی است که ان هم واجب است البته این که باید ازنوع دوچشمی وگران باشد نه حتی نمونه های دستی ویا به قول همکارمان نوع هد بندی ان ویا دیجیتال یا هر نمونه ارزان که کار شما را راه بیا ندازد می توان استفاده کرد اما در مورد اسکوپ مهمترین مسئله علم استفاده از ان وشناخت پایه ای الکترونیک است وگر نه این وسیله در تمام تعمیرات الکترونیک می تواند کارا باشد ولی به دلیل قیمت بالای ان درصورت نداشتن مهارت استفاده نیازی به داشتن ان ندارید و مابین دو گزینه دیگر رتبه سوم را از لحاظ نیاز کارگاه تعمیراتیتان دارد
ا

----------

*apa*,*ghmb*,*parviz407*,*vahid.azmi*,*چهارسو*

----------


## vahid.azmi

با سلام خدمت همه استادان جامعه تعمیرات که قطعا از من نوعی با تجربه تر و علمی ترند ، 

دوست گرامی ، کار انسان بخشی از زندگی انسان و کار یک امر مقدسی از وجودیت هر موجودی است ، در کار ما که بازنشستگی نیست ، ابزار خوب دست انسان رو باز میزاره برای رسیدن زودتر به مسیر و راه حل ،،، 

اگر تنها کار تغذیه سویچینگ میکنید ، پروگرامر کارتون نمیاد 

بستگی به کارتون داره ، اگه  تعمیرات گوناگونی انجام میدین که خوب باید هر ابزاری رو داشته باشید ، یه مثال میزنم ، من بشخصه ادم فنی هستم ، در هر چیزی که برق توش بوده وارد شدم ، مکانیک ماشین ، موتورهای پژو اردی ، ۴۰۵ ، نیسان وانت ، رو صفر تا ۱۰۰ تعمیر کردم یعنی اوردم پایین صفر کردم و بستم ، تعمیرات یخچال و کولر صفر تا ۱۰۰ بلدم ، ماشین لباسشویی کار کردم ، البته شغلم نیست جهت علاقه شخصی تعمیرات موبایل ۱۰ سال هست کار میکنم ، پاور سویچینگ کار میکنم ، مانیتور کار میکنم ، ، چند روز پیش یه لبتاپ یکی از همکارا داشت که قاب فلزی نگهدارنده lcd  شکسته شده بود و تقریبا هیچکسی راهی براش نداشت جز اینکه اوراقی قابش گیر بیاد که اونم تقریبا گیر نمی امد ، من گفتم درستش میکنم و اوردمش خونه و با دستگاه کاربیت (زرد جوش) جوشش دادم و کمی سیقل و سنگ ووو درست شد و دادمش ، میخاستم بگم تعمیرات همینه ابزار بیشتر فکر گسترده تر ،،،   ولتاژ > ولتمتر ، جریان > امپر متر > فرکانس > اسیلوسکوپ ، 

اسیلوسکوپ یک امر حیاتیست در تعمیرات ،،، دوستانی که توانایی تجزیه تحلیل مدارات الکترونیکی رو دارند میفهمند چی میگم ،،، مگه با ولتمتر چقدر میشه نبض مدارات را گرفت ؟ یه نکته اموزشی بگم ، در مورد سری کردن لامپ ۱۰۰ گفته شد ، خواستم بگم سری کردن در تمام مدارات تعمیراتی حساس بکار گرفته میشه ، یک مثال ، حتی در تعمیرات موبایل شما برای اتصالات در حالت خاموشی و بدون فشار به دستگاه تغذیه و فشار ۵۰ درصدی به موبایل میتونید از یه لامپ ۱۲ ولت موتوری استفاده کنید ،، حتما اینکارو کنید تا عمر منبع تغذیتون افزایش پیدا کنه

----------

*bahramikhah*,*ghmb*,*javamobira*,*parviz407*,*چهارسو*

----------


## mohammadhadi

> در حال حاظر اسکوپ از 12 تا 30 میلیون تومن هست هر چند که نیازه (و به قول یکی از دوستان دنیای الکترونیک قبل و بعد داشتن اسیلوسکوپ کاملا متفاوته) ولی بازگشت سرمایه در شهرهای کوچیک شاید هرگز اتفاق نیفته در این مورد چه پیشنهادی دارید؟


سلام
 اگه حتی تا 50 درصد هم بازگشت سرمایه باشه باز هم خریدنش به صرفه میشه چون اعتبار کاریتون  در طولانی مدت افزایش پیدا می کنه
ولی اگه بازگشت سرمایه خیلی کمه میشه یک همکار با انصاف در شهرهای اطراف پیدا کنید تا اون کارها را براتون انجام بده 
مثلا توی شهر کوچک ما به ندرت پروگرامر 5000 یا باندینگ پنل یا ریبال نیاز میشه . منم مواردی که پیش میاد میدم به همکارانی که انصاف و تجربه دارند برام انجام می دهند

----------

*ghmb*,*javamobira*,*vahid.azmi*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## javamobira

با عرض سلام به همکاران عزیز 
لازم شدن ویا نشدن بستگی به چهار عامل دارد 
 1-داشتن نیاز مبرم به ان وسیله  برای مثال برای فوق ابتدایی ترین تعمیرات هم هویه مولتی متر و بعضی ابزار دستی لازم است وبدونه ان به هیچ  وجه نمی شود کاری کرد 
2- نوع تعمیرات  برای مثال کسی که فقط تعمیرات سوییچینگ انجام می دهد نیازی به پروگرمر ولوپ ندارد 
3- دانش فنی برای کار با ابزارهای تخصصی مانند اسکوپ .فرکانس متر والباقی دستگاهای اندازه گیری خاص این دانش فقط نحوه کار کردن با این وسایل نیست بلکه دانش پایه الکترونیک وتحلیل مدارهم شامل ان می شود حتی مشاهده کردم بعضی از همکاران قدیمی وسنتی که تعمیرات را به صورت تجربی یاد گرفته اند واز لحاض سواد هم ابتدایی هستند با کامپیوتر و پرگرمر نمی توانند کار کنند چه برسد به دیگر وسایل تخصصی
4-بودجه  وتوان مالی که بسیار بسیار مهم است چون بیشتر ابزارهای که ما دراین تایپیک به ان اشاره کرده ایم مانند لوپ واسکوپ وپروگرمر گرانقیمت می باشند چه بسا افرادی باشند که هم از لحاظ علمی ومهارتی  در سطح بالایی باشن وهم نیازمبرم  به دستگاهای  که گفتیم را داشته باشند ولی به خاطر بحث مالی نتوانند تامین کنند
حال باتوجه به این چهار مورد می توان در مورد تجهیزات برای کار تصمیم گرفت

----------

*ghmb*,*mohammadhadi*,*parviz407*,*vahid.azmi*

----------

